
FBI used Graykey to unlock an iPhone 11 Pro - buckleyc
https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/blog/2020/01/fbi-used-graykey-to-unlock-an-iphone-11-pro-which-was-previously-thought-to-be-the-most-secure-iphone/
======
arkadiyt
Stats from the article:

\- 4 digits takes 6.5 minutes to crack on average

\- 6 digits takes 666 minutes to crack on average

\- 10 digits takes 6665760 minutes to crack on average

All 3 of these work out to the same number: about 12.5 attempts per second.

So if you use a 5 character _alphanumeric_ passcode (62 character key space),
then it would take 62^5 / 12.5 / 60 / 60 / 24 = 848 days to brute force in the
worst case (and half that on average). With 6 characters it would take more
than a century.

